# Sloe Gin anyone?



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

This afternoon I set my son the task of lurking in country hedgerows, to pick sloes for me - bring me three bags full I said. The 2010 sloe gin is almost all gone now and none has been made since. This year's sloes seem to be a vintage crop - some were the size of grapes, but November is really quite late in the year to be looking for berries, so sunny did well.

I've now made enough for the 2014/15 sloe-drinking season. Has anyone a good idea about what to do with the sloes once they have finished infusing? In the past I've just thrown them into the garden and allowed the birds to get inebriated, but I heard something on the wireless recently about using them in some way, as a kind of alcoholic food - jam, jelly?


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

The father in law and his friends use their gin sloes to flavour cider. If that doesn't appeal, maybe this....

https://allthatimeating.blogspot.co.uk/2012/02/sloe-port-how-to-use-leftover-sloe.html


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Many thanks Mr H. I'm not too keen on cider but I the other idea certainly has some appeal.


----------

